# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards [MOST DISAPPOINTING DEV/PUBLISHER OF 2015]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2016)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​
Back to calling shit we see. This time it's the people in charge that gets called out for their questionable decisions. aka. the Konami award. 

Since there are no nominees, this will be a write-in vote. Just write your *worst three* Video Game Developers and/or Publishers of the year. Here is how the votes will be counted:

First vote = 10 points
Second vote = 5 points
Third vote = 1 point

You can use my vote as an example below:


*Spoiler*: _Khris' vote_ 




1. Konami 
2. Iron Galaxy Studios/Warner Bros. 
3. Activision




Voting period will end on *January 8th, 2016*. 



In case of a tie, I'll ask three/four anonymous judges to give me their final votes in order to break the tie and declare the winner. 


Well then. Vote away peoples :metroid

And Have yourselves a very Happy New Year


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2016)

Konami
Digital Homicide (Well any indi dev that basically is just doing 5 min work to cash in on greenlight)
WB/Iron Galaxy (Leaving Rocksteady out of this since they seemed to have no hand in the porting process)


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2016)

1.) Konami (is gonna win)
2.) Turtle Rock Studios
3.) Activision


----------



## Atlas (Jan 1, 2016)

Ahh, the official "Fuck Konami" thread.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2016)

1. Iron Galaxy Studios/Warner Bros. 
2. Konami 
3. Activision


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2016)

Konami
EA
Capcom


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool, we got an official "Fuck Konami" thr-



Atlas said:


> Ahh, the official "Fuck Konami" thread.



Fuck.

Well, you get the idea.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 5, 2016)

1. Konami.
2. Konami.
3. Konami.


More seriously:
1. Konami.
2. Turtle Rock Studios
3. Whoever it was that did The Order: 1886.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 5, 2016)

Bethesda Softworks
Konami
Activision

because fuck Fallout 4.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2016)

i guess it's unanimous for konami

don't even need to bother with the others


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2016)

konami
konami
konami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

Voting for this category has ended. No more edits/posts will be accepted.


----------

